# Best Hitch Mount Bike Rack for 4 Bikes?



## efaden (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey,

I have a 2011 Honda CR-V with a 2" Class III Hitch Receiver on it. I am looking for recommendations for a bike rack. I want a minimum of 2 bikes, but ideally 4. Any thoughts? I have looked at the hanging style and the platform and am not sure which to get... Any guidance would be nice.


----------



## lvmtb (Nov 23, 2010)

Been pleased with Saris racks. Our Thelma 2 (they make a 3 tray as well) is for mtb and the T-Bones 2 bike rack (also avail for 3), with integrated cable lock, is for our road bikes. These are really light weight versus the norm. Cost effective, too.
For 4 or 5 they make the T-Rax, too.


----------



## efaden (Feb 28, 2011)

Any thoughts about hanging vs platform?


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*Northshore*

We love our Northshore. Its a really high quality product.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

efaden said:


> Any thoughts about hanging vs platform?


there are lots of differences. and i would start by asking someone how many bikes and it sounds like 2, but sometimes up to 4. then i'd ask what kind of bikes....since you're perusing this forum, i'd assume at least 1 or 2 of the bikes are mtb.

how often will you use the rack? will you want to remove it when you're not using it? do you have storage for any rack when it's off the car? what type of budget do you have in mind?

just to touch the surface of your question......

first, for most full-susp mountain bikes, platform racks will be easier to load, especially when you get into carrying 4 bikes.

they, however, will stick out the back of the vehicle significantly...much more than hanging racks.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

The question to platform vs hanging really comes down to how often do you drive to your rides? 

If you only do one or two rides a month where you would have to drive too then a hanging rack will probably be ideal. They are compact enough to be folded up and store away anywhere in a house/apartment when not used. On top of that they are cheap and have the ability of carrying up to 6 bikes. The downside to carry style rack is that they are less convenient to use, it's nothing that you would notice if you were to use the rack twice a month. However for use like three times a week it may get old constantly doing three to four straps on each bike each time. It's also quite a tight fit if you intend on carrying 4 bikes, lots of pedal contacts and overlaying bars. 

With platform racks, it's pretty much the exact opposite. They will allow you quick and easy access to the bike. If you ride daily or even once a week at a location that requires driving then the ease of access could be nice. The bikes will be carried spaciously on the rear with little to no contact between each bike. Your bike will be more stable over rough roads and not swing around on the rear. The downside are that they are heavy, space consuming if you intend on storing them inside, and expensive. Most 2 bike platforms will set you back 400-500 dollars new and with the additional add on to make them 4 bike the price can skyrocket to 700 dollar for the entire setup. 

Each one of the designs are meant for a different kind of user, see which one fits you better. In the end both will carry your bike to your destination....hopefully.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Only goes up to 3, but the Saris Thelma is the best rack I've found. The top-tube style racks just don't work with mtn bikes...

http://www.saris.com/bike-racks/veh...lypage_images.tpl&product_id=73&category_id=8


----------



## efaden (Feb 28, 2011)

cracksandracks.com said:


> there are lots of differences. and i would start by asking someone how many bikes and it sounds like 2, but sometimes up to 4. then i'd ask what kind of bikes....since you're perusing this forum, i'd assume at least 1 or 2 of the bikes are mtb.
> 
> how often will you use the rack? will you want to remove it when you're not using it? do you have storage for any rack when it's off the car? what type of budget do you have in mind?
> 
> ...


The rack will get used 1 to 2 times a month. We will remove it when it isn't in use. The rack can be stored in my garage or shed. Budget is variable, but ideally $200 to $400 (max). I think I would lean towards the platform because I'd like the wife to be able to use it. And it just seems easier. Mine is a mtn bike and hers is a "cruiser" with a swoopy bar so to use a hanging I have to put a crossbar on it.

Anyone ever seen/heard of Swagman? They have a cheap 2 bike platform...


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

efaden said:


> The rack will get used 1 to 2 times a month. We will remove it when it isn't in use. The rack can be stored in my garage or shed. Budget is variable, but ideally $200 to $400 (max). I think I would lean towards the platform because I'd like the wife to be able to use it. And it just seems easier. Mine is a mtn bike and hers is a "cruiser" with a swoopy bar so to use a hanging I have to put a crossbar on it.
> 
> Anyone ever seen/heard of Swagman? They have a cheap 2 bike platform...


take a look at the yakima stickup or the thule doubletrack. these are both great platform racks that won't wreck your budget and will work perfectly for your bikes and usage.

only thing is....they will only ever be 2 bike racks....never convertible to 4 bikes. if you think you need to go to 4 bikes, we'd need to switch gears.

we are not a swagman dealer, so i am not familiar with their products. i'm sure if you search this forum, you'll find some threads about them.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

In my exprience the Yakima is a good rack but not as durable as the Thule.

The Thule 917XT T2 or 916XT T2 are great and gan convert to four bikes... which means they will handle many years of abuse. $335 gets you in the game.

We regularly put $12.000+ worth of bikes on our racks and the last thing I want to say to my wife is, "Honey, I got good news and bad news... good news is MY bike is still on the rack!".


----------



## efaden (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'm leaning towards a swagman for now just due to price.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 13, 2011)

I am using an Allen 4 bike hanging rack on the back of my truck for my 29er. I ordered it from WalMart.com for about $85.

It has worked extremely well. If I'm biking every day, I just leave it on. If I'm taking a break, or need the hitch for something else, I remove it. When empty, the rack folds down so I can open the liftgate. But it's easy just to reach into the open bed of my pickup truck with it on. On the other hand, I don't want it on the back of my van (a pain to remove the bikes in order to fold down the rack, so I can access the liftgate). , I'm planning to get a roof rack for that.


----------

